
A Text Field Specification - MaysonL
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/m2010002_lobjects.pdf
======
MaysonL
This active essay is available in a squeak image here:
[http://tinlizzie.org/lesserphic2/Text%20Field%20for%20LObjec...](http://tinlizzie.org/lesserphic2/Text%20Field%20for%20LObject.zip)

Edit: It includes DynaBookJr, a Hypercardlike development environment.

